# Tivo Bolt MOCA Showing Version 1.1 - trying to get Mesh Wifi working through MOCA



## mdcubsfan (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi all - 

Just this past week as I was researching options for extending Wifi signal in my house I came across forum posts about using MOCA and existing coax cables, which led me down a hole of looking into all the available options. 

I have a Tivo Bolt and have been using MOCA with it with several Tivo Mini and Tivo Vox Mini all around the house. When I check the network settings on the Tivo Bolt and on other Mini it says MOCA version 1.1 (I assume it's always been this, I just had never looked as it's been working fine for all my Tivo). I called Tivo and they said the Bolt should be showing version 2.0 and that it was not a coax or Tivo issue but a internet issue. So then I spent 1.5 hours on the phone with ATT fiber and they really couldn't figure out what the issue was either.

I have coax coming in from the wall and plugged into my Tivo Bolt. I had my Bolt ethernet wired into a switch that was ethernet wired into my Netgear Orbi mesh router. With the ATT rep we tried plugging the Bolt ethernet directly into the gateway modem (bypassing the switch and router) and reset the Tivo connection but still showing 1.1

The MOCA (at 1.1) has been working fine for me, but as I'm looking at different options to expand my Wifi around the house I (obviously) want the fastest possible connection. I'm on Orbi Wifi 6 and paying for ATT fiber (1000 mpbs) and getting anywhere from 50-200 mpbs in most places around the house.

my hope was to get at least MOCA 2.0 with the Tivo and throughout the coax in the house, or if need be I would definitely spend the money on the MOCA 2.5 adapters I've seen from Actiontec or Gocoax to get 2.5 throughout the house and connect those to the Wifi satellites.

Thanks for any help!!!!!


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

mdcubsfan said:


> Hi all -
> 
> Just this past week as I was researching options for extending Wifi signal in my house I came across forum posts about using MOCA and existing coax cables, which led me down a hole of looking into all the available options.
> 
> ...


If you have enough throughput to watch the shows, why bother? Did you connect a point of entry filter between the cable company coax and your splitter?


----------



## mdcubsfan (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, throughout is fine to watch the shows, but for example in our movie room while TV/movies are fine the xbox constantly says "internet speeds too slow" and kicks my kids off or "glitches" all the time as they like to say.

Trying to figure out if I can use the MOCA throughout the house to connect to Orbi and then use the Orbi mesh satellite to get faster speeds for all other wireless devices.

I do have a POE filter installed, I think that's why my MOCA works.

My biggest question now is why all the Tivos are showing MOCA 1.1 instead of 2.0, and if that is limiting any other MOCA network if I try and use it for Wifi.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

mdcubsfan said:


> Yes, throughout is fine to watch the shows, but for example in our movie room while TV/movies are fine the xbox constantly says "internet speeds too slow" and kicks my kids off or "glitches" all the time as they like to say.
> 
> Trying to figure out if I can use the MOCA throughout the house to connect to Orbi and then use the Orbi mesh satellite to get faster speeds for all other wireless devices.
> 
> ...


Where do you look for the MOCA version?


----------



## mdcubsfan (Jul 28, 2006)

UCLABB said:


> Where do you look for the MOCA version?


Away from home and Tivo right now, but I think it's under the Network Settings.....it will list MOCA and associated data, and it says Network Version 1.1. It says this on my Tivo Bolt and all the attached Minis throughout the house. I tried to "reinstall" the MOCA network as a bridge on Tivo and it will refresh the uplink time, but still says MOCA 1.1.

Tivo tech support had no idea why it wasn't 2.0 and ATT couldn't help either.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

TE3 here. When I look at network settings it simply says “MOCA”. Maybe that’s because on my Bolt it’s in bridge mode with an actionteK at my modem and router location.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

UCLABB said:


> TE3 here. When I look at network settings it simply says "MOCA". Maybe that's because on my Bolt it's in bridge mode with an actionteK at my modem and router location.


MoCA stats can be found on the Network Status dialog:

TiVo Central
> Settings & Messages
> Network Settings
> Network Troubleshooting
*> Network Status
*​NOTE: Use the Channel Up/Down remote buttons to navigate the multiple pages of info, as needed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdcubsfan said:


> I called Tivo and they said the Bolt should be showing version 2.0 and that it was not a coax or Tivo issue but a internet issue.


This is nonsense. As you've likely found by now, your Internet connection has nothing to do with the MoCA spec reported by your connected TiVo devices.

I haven't done any testing in a mixed setup (though could, now that I have a Mini VOX), but the MoCA "Network version" doesn't seem reliable for reporting the MoCA spec of a given peer connection.

Regardless of the "Network version" reported by the DVR, acting as your main MoCA bridge, if maximum throughput and reliability is the goal, I expect that you'd want to consider switching to a standalone MoCA 2.5 adapter as your main bridge, and employ MoCA 2.5 adapters to connect your mesh satellites and anywhere else you have critical devices that can be wired (like kids' gaming consoles). At best the BOLT, with a standard MoCA 2.0 chip, could deliver up to 400 Mbps throughput, but a MoCA 2.5 bridge should be capable of full Gigabit speeds. (Add'l reliability is gained, also, by a MoCA bridge not requiring reboot as often as a DVR.)


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> MoCA stats can be found on the Network Status dialog:
> 
> TiVo Central
> > Settings & Messages
> ...


Thanks, didn't realize there was more info to be seen by channel downing. 1.1


----------



## mdcubsfan (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the help to all the posters who responded here and to me by PM. Really appreciate it as I'm trying to figure this all out!

I went ahead and ordered gocoax MOCA 2.5 to set up my MOCA network, and will run my Tivo Bolt and Minis off that as clients. This way I can (hopefully) get the 2.5 speeds throughout my coax network, and at least the 2.0 with the Bolt and 1.1 or 2.0 with the Minis (again, speed wasn't an issue with any Tivo shows - it was mainly to try and maximize MOCA in those rooms so I can improve my Wifi).

https://www.amazon.com/goCoax-Adapt...tronics&sprefix=gocoax,electronics,206&sr=1-3

I got these splitters, so if I understand correctly, in the rooms where I have the Tivo Minis I take the coax from the wall and into this splitter, and one coax out into Tivo and one coax out into the adapter so I can plug ethernet into the adapter correct?

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KO8W93E/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Fingers crossed this can eventually solve my Wifi issues. Would be way to hard to run ethernet in the house, and with the preexisting coax I can hopefully get faster speeds everywhere (even with the Wifi 6 mesh I'm getting no more than 50-100 in many rooms. Have had AV guys say it's the house construction that significantly degrades the speeds. For example, trying to set up a Arlo security camera literally 10 feet away from the mesh satellite and it will not connect).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdcubsfan said:


> I got these splitters, so if I understand correctly, in the rooms where I have the Tivo Minis I take the coax from the wall and into this splitter, and one coax out into Tivo and one coax out into the adapter so I can plug ethernet into the adapter correct?


Two thoughts...

Running the Minis over MoCA is optional for any Mini location where you'd be installing a MoCA adapter; the Mini could be connected via an Ethernet switch through the adapter. But if you want the Minis networked via MoCA, yes, you'd use a splitter as you've described to allow a MoCA connection for both the Mini and MoCA adapter.
Preferred splitters for MoCA are the Holland GHS-PRO-M series (specs), though they seem to be in short supply via one recommended vendor (link); edit: ah, looks like the line-up is evolving to a new model (link). (Can't vouch for the splitter posted.)



mdcubsfan said:


> Fingers crossed this can eventually solve my Wifi issues.


Leveraging your coax for communication between your mesh satellites should help, but getting fixed devices wired and off your wireless spectrum should go a long way to helping with the issue, as well. (e.g. PCs, game consoles, streaming boxes, etc.)

As you evolve your setup, I'd think that you'd want to use a LAN speed testing tool (such as LAN Speed Test, iPerf, etc.) to evaluate your bandwidth between locations, rather than relying on reported link rates or Internet-based speed tests.

edit: p.s. Depending on what you're seeing for speed tests and connection rates, another possibility once you have your new MoCA 2.5 adapters is running two separate MoCA networks, one in the lower frequency range for your non-MoCA 2.5 TiVo devices, and the upper range reserved for MoCA 2.5 (3 bonded channels). Just something to keep in mind, not a starting point.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Re: your MoCA stats screenshot:


mdcubsfan said:


> View attachment 51898


The "TX power" value of 3.00 dB indicates that your MoCA gear is currently operating at maximum amplification, not an optimal condition, so a review of your coax setup would be worthwhile prior to arrival of your MoCA 2.5 gear. (Possible range of TX Power is -30 to 3 dB, with a lower value being preferable. Once max amplification is hit, bandwidth rates can be affected and effective throughput diminished.)

Also, as mentioned above, the MoCA stats info available via the "Network Status" screen can be scrolled using the Channel Down/Up remote buttons, to get more detailed stats for each connected MoCA node.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdcubsfan said:


> For example, trying to set up a Arlo security camera literally 10 feet away from the mesh satellite and it will not connect).


I'm assuming this is with a wall in-between, right?


----------



## mdcubsfan (Jul 28, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> I'm assuming this is with a wall in-between, right?


Yes - it's right around a corner, but literally if I was to measure it's even closer than 10 feet. Just boggles my mind that I can't get the Arlo camera connected when running Wifi 6 mesh system.


----------



## mdcubsfan (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the help and suggestions, will look into the Holland splitters. I had no idea "TX power" was something - sorry I'm sure this is basic, but when you suggest a review of the coax setup, what exactly does that entail?



krkaufman said:


> Re: your MoCA stats screenshot:
> 
> The "TX power" value of 3.00 dB indicates that your MoCA gear is currently operating at maximum amplification, not an optimal condition, so a review of your coax setup would be worthwhile prior to arrival of your MoCA 2.5 gear. (Possible range of TX Power is -30 to 3 dB, with a lower value being preferable. Once max amplification is hit, bandwidth rates can be affected and effective throughput diminished.)
> 
> Also, as mentioned above, the MoCA stats info available via the "Network Status" screen can be scrolled using the Channel Down/Up remote buttons, to get more detailed stats for each connected MoCA node.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdcubsfan said:


> but when you suggest a review of the coax setup, what exactly does that entail?


No worries, it's not something the normal customer was concerned about, so long as the TV signal was sufficient.

Reviewing your coax setup would just involve figuring out how your various locations are connected to each other and your source signal via coax, and through what components (splitters, amps), including identifying whether a "PoE" MoCA filter has been installed and, if so, where. The goal is to improve PHY rates (and lower the TX Power value), to ensure that you're getting the most from your coax MoCA network.

You can post a description of what you find (including model numbers), though a diagram (however rough) can be more effective. (see attached for example)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdcubsfan said:


> will look into the Holland splitters


FYI... I updated the earlier post with an additional search link for another splitter model. (Or use this, ignoring the DirecTV models.)


----------



## mdcubsfan (Jul 28, 2006)

Spent all of labor day weekend working on this project. Several hiccups of course, including 2 whole days right before my daughter's first day of (virtual) high school when the internet/wifi was completely down.

So first i went to my closet and took off 3 previous 2 or 3 way splitters and replaced them with 1 8 way splitter.

Then I used the GoCoax 2.5 MOCA adapters to set up my network. I set up 6 different adapters - wall to MOCA input and in some rooms, TV out to the Tivo, and in all rooms, ethernet out to a Orbi mesh wifi satellite. Eventually got all the lights (power, MOCA, LAN) to come on and stay on, although it took many many times of power cycling as I was changing so many things up at the same time.

I also did a lot of rewiring power outlets, surge protectors, taking away powerlines that I had been using, and setting up multiple new ethernet hubs/switches.

So finally I got my internet working. I got my MOCA network working. Hard wired tested and in all spots it seems to be working well, with most speeds anywhere from 20-50% faster than what I was getting at the satellites when it was just Wifi. The biggest difference (and most important) is in my office, where Wifi was spotty. Sometimes I got 50mbps, sometimes up to 200, and at frequent stretches for 10-30 minutes at a time, I got no service. Now with hardwire through the MOCA adapter I am getting 800 up and down all the time.

Now I come to the final step. Getting my Tivo units back on. I have 1 Bolt, 2 Mini, 2 Vox mini, and an old Roamio that I connect to the network just because it has a ton of old shows we plan to make it through someday. I disconnected all of them and tried just getting the Bolt back on. Before all of the units connected to MOCA, it just was limited speed and "Network Version 1.1". Now I can't get the Bolt back onto MOCA. Before I used it as a bridge to set up the network, now I'm trying to setup as client to add to my current 2.5 network. Keep getting the C33 error - can't detect MOCA network.

Called Tivo yesterday and we tried the same with some of the mini / vox. Also C33 error. Ultimately they said it's a compatibility issue with the GoCoax brand, but I have seen others in the forums post. about using this brand.

Unless I can figure this out, I guess my options are to switch out all MOCA adapters to the Actiontec (which are 2.0 and also more expensive), or just use ethernet to the tivo units (although I'd have to buy 2 more adapters since in 2 rooms I don't have any accessible ethernet)

Thanks to all for your help, sorry in my delay in posting, but it's taken me a better part of a week to get this all going, all while driving my wife and kids mad.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdcubsfan said:


> I set up 6 different adapters - wall to MOCA input and in some rooms, TV out to the Tivo


The RF pass-through port of MoCA adapters ("Device" or "TV/STB Out" port) cannot be used to connect additional MoCA nodes or segments as this port doesn't pass MoCA signals. MoCA adapters effectively use a diplexer to split the signal by frequency (via filters) rather than using a splitter, so the pass-through port only supports 5-1002 MHz signals.

In any location where you want a goCoax MoCA adapter and a TiVo box both networked via MoCA, you'd need to use a MoCA-compatible splitter to get both devices directly connected to your coax plant. Alternatively, just network the TiVo boxes via Ethernet through their co-located MoCA adapters (using a GigE network switch).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdcubsfan said:


> Unless I can figure this out, I guess my options are to switch out all MOCA adapters to the Actiontec (which are 2.0 and also more expensive), or just use ethernet to the tivo units (although I'd have to buy 2 more adapters since in 2 rooms I don't have any accessible ethernet)


Using Ethernet where available for your TiVo boxes, to avoid additional splitters, you could stick with MoCA client connections for those TiVo boxes where you haven't installed a stand-alone MoCA adapter.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdcubsfan said:


> So first i went to my closet and took off 3 previous 2 or 3 way splitters and replaced them with 1 8 way splitter.


Hopefully your cable TV/Internet signal is OK with that. What model # splitter did you use?


----------



## mdcubsfan (Jul 28, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Hopefully your cable TV/Internet signal is OK with that. What model # splitter did you use?


Just want to make sure I'm reading it correctly - so with the GoCoax, if I have wall coax into the MOCA port, then the TV port with coax out into a TV only carries TV signals but not internet? But all I have to do is put in a splitter? Not understanding where I'd put it as only other place is before the MOCA port but then I don't understand how it "gets" the MOCA internet system if not going through the adapter.

https://smile.amazon.com/goCoax-Adapter-2-5Gbps-Ethernet-WF-803M/dp/B07XYDG7WN/ref=sxts_sxwds-bia-wc-drs1_0?crid=3IESYEBZWZGGS&cv_ct_cx=gocoax+moca+2.5&dchild=1&keywords=gocoax+moca+2.5&pd_rd_i=B07XYDG7WN&pd_rd_r=1749f5f9-0222-48d6-a41b-ff24c1e93ade&pd_rd_w=QCWGe&pd_rd_wg=mxN2H&pf_rd_p=f3f1f1cd-8368-48df-ac69-94019fb84e3f&pf_rd_r=QTXXH7T2QPQM1C1HVATD&psc=1&qid=1599839942&sprefix=gocoax,aps,183&sr=1-1-f7123c3d-6c2e-4dbe-9d7a-6185fb77bc58

But if I can somehow do it where I just add a splitter and then don't have to switch out all the adapters that'd be awesome!

So far I think the 8 way splitter is ok in the closet.....is the only way to tell if I'm having issues with the TV signal? To be honest haven't turned on any of the other TVs except the main one attached to the BOLT and so far everything seems to be good. I used this model

https://smile.amazon.com/BAMF-8-Way-Splitter-Bi-Directional-5-2300MHz/dp/B01M34OZ2S/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=31ETKU0F3PSDH&dchild=1&keywords=moca+splitter+8+way&qid=1599840012&s=electronics&sprefix=moca+splitter+,electronics,194&sr=1-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyWU4yMkE3MTVSSEhDJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNzQzNjU5MjVaMjdVR1hFUzdOUCZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwNTc2MDg3S0w4VFY3UDA5TTVXJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfYXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ==

Thanks for all your help!!!!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I'd first ask why not simply network, where possible, the TiVo boxes via available Ethernet ports on your Orbi satellites, where the Orbi unit is hard-wired via a MoCA adapter?


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

p.s. Note that TiVo DVRs would require a coax connection, regardless, but for any TiVo DVRs networked via Ethernet through a MoCA adapter, the TiVo DVR, having its built-in MoCA disabled, *could* be coax-connected via the MoCA adapter's pass-through port, since the DVR would only require the TV signal. (The DVR would be configured for an Ethernet-only network network connection, with its MoCA feature "Off.")

--
From the goCoax support FAQ:

*Does your MoCA adapter includes a filter inside the device already, such that connecting Modem/TV/etc to the second (marked TV) coaxial connector of the device will filter out MoCA frequencies?*

Yes, our adapter has two internal band pass filters. One is for MoCA, between the MoCA chip and MoCA RF port. The frequency range is 1125 to 1675 MHz. Another is for TV, between MoCA RF port and the TV RF port. The frequency range is 5 to 1002 MHz​


----------



## mdcubsfan (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, I will definitely use the ethernet to hard wire the Tivos where I can, either through switch or directly into the Orbi if it has available port (Orbi Wifi 6 satellites only have 2 ports, with one being taken by the MOCA connection). I guess it doesn't really matter between MOCA or ethernet since both would be plenty for streaming correct?

There is one room where there is only coax. If I can't get the other Tivos to connect I guess I would need to get one more MOCA adapter? When I used the Tivos previously to set up MOCA network the Tivo in this room was connected by MOCA. I don't see any other way around this...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdcubsfan said:


> Yes, I will definitely use the ethernet to hard wire the Tivos where I can, either through switch or directly into the Orbi if it has available port (Orbi Wifi 6 satellites only have 2 ports, with one being taken by the MOCA connection). I guess it doesn't really matter between MOCA or ethernet since both would be plenty for streaming correct?


Right. A single TiVo stream would be 17 Mbps or lower ... and typically much lower, nowadays. Also, using the Ethernet connection via the goCoax MoCA adapters just makes sense, to keep the coax/MoCA setup simpler ... aside from the performance benefit. (TiVo's w/ a GigE connection to a goCoax adapter would have greater throughput than possible via their native MoCA connection. Roamio Plus & Pro, BOLT and EDGE DVRs, and the Mini VOX & LUX all have Gigabit Ethernet interfaces.)



mdcubsfan said:


> There is one room where there is only coax. If I can't get the other Tivos to connect I guess I would need to get one more MOCA adapter? When I used the Tivos previously to set up MOCA network the Tivo in this room was connected by MOCA. I don't see any other way around this...


Then there's no good reason that you wouldn't be able to get a MoCA-capable TiVo to connect from that room, now. Also, if you plan on installing a DVR in that room, rather than a Mini, you may be able to use the MoCA-client DVR's Ethernet port to extend wired Ethernet networking to that location without the need for another MoCA adapter. (see here)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdcubsfan said:


> So far I think the 8 way splitter is ok in the closet.....is the only way to tell if I'm having issues with the TV signal? To be honest haven't turned on any of the other TVs except the main one attached to the BOLT and so far everything seems to be good. I used this model
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/BAMF-8-Way-Splitter-Bi-Directional-5-2300MHz/dp/B01M34OZ2S/


There are a few ways to get an idea how your cable TV/Internet signal may be affected by this splitter (cable Internet signal strength at cable modem; TV signal strength registered on TiVo DVRs), and the splitter's effect on your MoCA network can be gauged via the statistics displays for your MoCA-connected TiVo boxes or goCoax MoCA adapters.

Example: The prior 3.0 TX power estimate rating for your MoCA network indicated a sub-optimal MoCA/coax setup, since the MoCA gear was having to hit max amplification in order to maintain its signaling.


----------



## mdcubsfan (Jul 28, 2006)

That's what I tried yesterday with the Tivo CSR - we tried to reconnect my Tivo Bolt (which I previously used and set up as a bridge) to MOCA but it wouldn't set up as a bridge and it wouldn't connect as a client to existing MOCA network. And the other Tivos (haven't tried the exact one that only has coax in the room) that we tried to connect also weren't able to connect - they kept saying C33 error and the rep said it was because they weren't compatible with the GoCoax brand.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdcubsfan said:


> That's what I tried yesterday with the Tivo CSR - we tried to reconnect my Tivo Bolt (which I previously used and set up as a bridge) to MOCA but it wouldn't set up as a bridge and it wouldn't connect as a client to existing MOCA network. And the other Tivos (haven't tried the exact one that only has coax in the room) that we tried to connect also weren't able to connect - they kept saying C33 error and the rep said it was because they weren't compatible with the GoCoax brand.


Except you detailed above that you were trying to connect your TiVo boxes as MoCA clients through the "TV" coax port of your goCoax MoCA adapters, which, >as explained<, won't work.

Or what was the configuration you were actually trying, if not as described above?

edit: Re:


mdcubsfan said:


> And the other Tivos (haven't tried the exact one that only has coax in the room) that we tried to connect also weren't able to connect


Ironically, if all your tests had been via the "TV" port of the goCoax adapters, the only TiVo that might (should) have worked would have been the one all by itself, sans MoCA adapter, in this one room.


----------



## mdcubsfan (Jul 28, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Except you detailed above that you were trying to connect your TiVo boxes as MoCA clients through the "TV" coax port of your goCoax MoCA adapters, which, >as explained<, won't work.
> 
> Or what was the configuration you were actually trying, if not as described above?
> 
> ...


Got it. You're right, the Tivo Bolt and the Mini that we tried were connected via the "TV" coax port. So in the one Tivo all by itself sans adapter do I just try and connect to MOCA as client?

And if I wanted to try and connect to MOCA network (now I see I can just try and use ethernet) on other Tivo how should I hook those up in relation to the MOCA adapter? Thanks!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdcubsfan said:


> Got it. You're right, the Tivo Bolt and the Mini that we tried were connected via the "TV" coax port.


TiVo Support should have been able to resolve that glitch in your setup, given the TiVo Bridge Plus would have the same issue, but they don't deal with much more than strictly getting a TiVo-centric MoCA setup going. Also, they're awful.



mdcubsfan said:


> So in the one Tivo all by itself sans adapter do I just try and connect to MOCA as client?


Yes.



mdcubsfan said:


> now I see I can just try and use ethernet


To be clear, *should* just use Ethernet, for the reasons detailed:


krkaufman said:


> using the Ethernet connection via the goCoax MoCA adapters just makes sense, to keep the coax/MoCA setup simpler ... aside from the performance benefit. (TiVo's w/ a GigE connection to a goCoax adapter would have greater throughput than possible via their native MoCA connection.





mdcubsfan said:


> And if I wanted to try and connect to MOCA network ... on other Tivo how should I hook those up in relation to the MOCA adapter?


With nothing connected to the Ethernet port of the TiVo box, per prior post:


krkaufman said:


> In any location where you want a goCoax MoCA adapter and a TiVo box both networked via MoCA, you'd need to use a MoCA-compatible splitter to get both devices directly connected to your coax plant.


e.g.:






​Many ways to skin the cat, in actuality ...






























​


----------



## mdcubsfan (Jul 28, 2006)

Thanks so much for all the diagrams and for bearing with all my questions!

All the diagrams make sense to me except still have one question - in the first example, you have coax out from wall to 2 way splitter, with one coax out of splitter into the moca adapter to go via ethernet to Orbi. Then another coax from splitter directly into the Mini. Can the mini connect to existing MOCA network this way? It doesn't have to go through the adapter to be able to connect to the MOCA network? I thought coming out of the wall the coax line wouldn't carry MOCA network unless it went through the adapter.

Thanks again krkaufman!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Consider how your setup worked a month ago, before you had any MoCA adapters. The TiVo devices* have built-in MoCA hardware/functionality, and so can connect to a MoCA network; that is, make a connection to other MoCA nodes on the shared coax.

And then consider, only as an example, how you would have networked 2 Mini’s in the same room via a MoCA connection through a lone wall outlet. This is no different, except now your 2 MoCA nodes would be a Mini and MoCA adapter.


edit: * TiVo devices w MoCA connectivity include 4-tuner Premieres, 6-tuner Roamios, all Minis, and all BOLT and EDGE models excluding the OTA-only versions.


----------



## mdcubsfan (Jul 28, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Consider how your setup worked a month ago, before you had any MoCA adapters. The TiVo devices* have built-in MoCA hardware/functionality, and so can connect to a MoCA network; that is, make a connection to other MoCA nodes on the shared coax.
> 
> And then consider, only as an example, how you would have networked 2 Mini's in the same room via a MoCA connection through a lone wall outlet. This is no different, except now your 2 MoCA nodes would be a Mini and MoCA adapter.
> 
> edit: * TiVo devices w MoCA connectivity include 4-tuner Premieres, 6-tuner Roamios, all Minis, and all BOLT and EDGE models excluding the OTA-only versions.


Sigh.....for the one Tivo in a room with only coax and no nearby ethernet, I cannot get it to connect to the MOCA network. I tried connecting the Roamio (has a bunch of saved shows) and tried connecting another Tivo Mini there, but neither of them will connect to the MOCA network, Keep getting the C33 error (can't connect to MOCA network). I have the coax from the wall straight into the Roamio or the Mini and neither will connect. I'm about ready to give up. I ordered another GoCoax adapter (arrives today) and will see if that fixes it....

When I tried to connect Roamio via Wifi I get a C233 error (IP address settings problem).


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> Then there's no good reason that you wouldn't be able to get a MoCA-capable TiVo to connect from that room, now.


I was being overly optimistic when I said this, but didn't want to over-complicate things if everything worked out.



mdcubsfan said:


> I'm about ready to give up.


Seeing as you may not be up for diagnosing the issue, a few quick bullets:

try one of your working goCoax adapter's at the problem location;
try the cable modem at the problematic location (to verify it's connected at all);
try a TiVo box directly connected via coax to your main goCoax adapter, to test whether there's some issue with MoCA compatibility, rather than an issue w/ the home coax plant; (This will, of course, temporarily break all other MoCA connectivity, until you restore the main MoCA adapter's connection to the coax plant.)
try a TiVo box on a coax connection where you currently have a goCoax adapter working (switch the coax line over to the TiVo from the goCoax adapter);
use a splitter at a goCoax adapter location to get both a TiVo box and the adapter connected via MoCA;
reconsider how you've wired the central junction:
*do you have a "PoE" MoCA filter installed?*
you could try returning the junction configuration to its previous setup;
or use the previously suggested "designed for MoCA" splitter models at the central junction (rather than the BAMF splitter); also, this 7-output hybrid splitter may be a helpful alternative. (Reviews for the BAMF splitter seem to indicate that it should work, but you may want to check MoCA stats to see how your MoCA gear is performing.)


edit: p.s. Also:

Check the MoCA stats on your goCoax MoCA adapters to assess performance.


----------



## mdcubsfan (Jul 28, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> I was being overly optimistic when I said this, but didn't want to over-complicate things if everything worked out.
> 
> Seeing as you may not be up for diagnosing the issue, a few quick bullets:
> 
> ...


So with everything you've been saying and helping me on, and thinking about it some more, and looking into stuff some more, I was wondering if I set the MOCA network up wrong altogether?! But last thing I want to do now is move stuff around and mess stuff up....

In the only room where I don't have ethernet access, I got an additional MOCA adapter and was able to attach it and use ethernet from the MOCA adapter into the Tivo Mini and it connected to the internet perfectly. So I was thinking on why it wasn't working without the adapter.

What I realized is I think the main line into the house is only at the closet in my bedroom. There is a service line that I have into the "in" of the splitter, and from there into all the different rooms. Now I'm thinking I'm supposed to have an adapter there to "create" the network? But basically at every other spot I have coax I have a MOCA adapter and set up and it's working perfectly well. Good speeds, good connection. But I'm wondering now if I set up a MOCA adapter prior to the service line going into the splitter does that allow me to have, for example, that last Tivo connected directly to coaxial line without needing another adapter?

But again, now I finally seem to have good internet everywhere and have (almost) all my Tivos back on line via ethernet through MOCA. So I'm not sure it's worth the further time and hassle to try the adapter at the service line, unless it would prevent other problems down the line or save significant money (as in an adapter or 2). The only remaining problem now is getting a final Tivo mini online where I was using a poweradapter and for some reason, although it connects to internet fine and does the Tivo connection, it says my boxes area offline.....still trying to work on that one.

Thanks again krkaufman, really appreciate all the generous help and suggestions!

I've included a few pics here, I know it's hard to see the setup but I don't know how to easily draw nice diagrams.

First pic is a kid's playroom where I have coax to "MOCA" on moca adapter, and from there another coax out to the Tivo. I got internet here via the ethernet out to a switch, with the switch connected to the Orbi and another line out from switch to the Tivo. Most of my setups are this way.

2nd pic is the service closet in my bedroom closet. Never thought about considering placing a MOCA adapter here until reading more stuff and trying to figure out why the MOCA wouldn't work for the one Tivo in the room with coax only unless I put another adapter there.

3rd pic is our main AV setup, with what I initially thought was cable line into the house but now upon further reflection I think is just a line to the family room. There I have a coax line out from wall into the adapter, with the adapter "TV" line out to the Tivo, although I have it connected (like all my other tivos) through ethernet only and no longer MOCA. From the MOCA adapter I have a ethernet line out to the switch, and from the switch I have another ethernet line out to the Orbi router.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdcubsfan said:


> I've included a few pics here, I know it's hard to see the setup but I don't know how to easily draw nice diagrams.


Diagrams *can* be super helpful, even if roughly/crudely drawn. (Pics being worth a thousand words and all that...)



mdcubsfan said:


> In the only room where I don't have ethernet access, I got an additional MOCA adapter and was able to attach it and use ethernet from the MOCA adapter into the Tivo Mini and it connected to the internet perfectly. So I was thinking on why it wasn't working without the adapter.


This *is* a mystery. From what you're saying, you were able to get a goCoax MoCA adapter connected to your MoCA network in the location where you've been unable to get a TiVo Mini networked via MoCA. Absent privacy settings, the Mini should have been able to find ,the network controller and establish a connection. Getting a look at the goCoax adapter's MoCA stats might offer some insight (channel/frequency, power levels, PHY rates).

Makes me wonder if the newer MoCA 2.5 adapters are able to push through where the older MoCA gear is unable.



mdcubsfan said:


> There is a service line that I have into the "in" of the splitter, and from there into all the different rooms. Now I'm thinking I'm supposed to have an adapter there to "create" the network?


No, the typical setup has the main bridging MoCA adapter co-located with the modem/router, as I believe you have.

What you *should* have is a "PoE" MoCA filter (e.g.) installed on the input of your main splitter, which you may not based on the attached pics. You *need* to have a "PoE" MoCA filter to secure your MoCA network, and you *should* have a "PoE" MoCA filter installed to maximize the MoCA network performance. (Again, a look at your MoCA stats may indicate room for improvement in terms of performance/efficiency.) That you may still be having MoCA issues certainly warrants a search of your incoming cable coax line to determine whether a MoCA filter has been installed at your Point-of-Entry (PoE). See the attached image for the preferred "PoE" MoCA filter install location -- though the MoCA filter may be installed anywhere upstream of the main splitter's input port.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdcubsfan said:


> 3rd pic is our main AV setup ... There I have a coax line out from wall into the adapter, with the adapter "TV" line out to the Tivo, although I have it connected (like all my other tivos) through ethernet only and no longer MOCA.


Right. Unlike a Mini setup, which only requires a coax connection if using MoCA as the networking method, a DVR needs that coax connection regardless of how it's networked, for the source TV signal.


----------



## mdcubsfan (Jul 28, 2006)

krkaufman said:


> Diagrams *can* be super helpful, even if roughly/crudely drawn. (Pics being worth a thousand words and all that...)
> 
> This *is* a mystery. From what you're saying, you were able to get a goCoax MoCA adapter connected to your MoCA network in the location where you've been unable to get a TiVo Mini networked via MoCA. Absent privacy settings, the Mini should have been able to find ,the network controller and establish a connection. Getting a look at the goCoax adapter's MoCA stats might offer some insight (channel/frequency, power levels, PHY rates).
> 
> ...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

mdcubsfan said:


> I'm pretty sure it's still there (unless the cable guy took it off at some point).


You might be surprised at what a cable tech would do to close-out the symptoms associated with the current call.



mdcubsfan said:


> Should I try adding one at where the line comes in as you had diagrammed and could that possibly improve the MoCA signal strength?


Tough to say without knowing the current statistics. Though having the MoCA filter just upstream from the ideal location shouldn't make a significant difference. Double-checking the junction box to ensure the filter is still installed would be worthwhile, assuming you have access.


----------

